# Women And Weight Training: Debunking The Myths



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Here we are, the year 2011, and it’s stunning to me that myths surrounding weight training and women still exist, and worse yet, it’s the same myths I was hearing a few decades ago! It seems I can dispel these myths ’til I’m blue in the face, and yet, they persist! In addition to the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

